# Matthew 5:17



## kvanlaan (Oct 17, 2006)

Dear Folks,

I am looking for a recommended read/sermon on Matthew 5:17 and its application in our daily lives today. (Please understand that I do not say 'lives today' to imply that I am in search of 'relevance'. It's just that I am looking more for practical application as opposed to academic study - though a balance of the two would be wonderful.)

Also, as we are still technically behind the 'Bamboo Curtain'; recommending a book would be OK but a downloadable sermon/commentary would be best.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Kevin


----------

